# Where to buy a viewer/marker for fixed measurement tape?



## BadgerJoe (Mar 3, 2015)

Good Morning!

I am looking to build a miter saw station to replace my portable DeWalt miter saw stand. I plan to incorporate a sliding stop and fixed measurement tape, and I'm wondering if there is anywhere that I can buy the plastic viewing window for the measurement tape with a precision line on it - similar to those found on most table saw fences.

I can always make one with some acrylic, but I thought if I could pick one up for a few bucks it would save some time.

Thanks for your help!

Joe


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Rockler has them in several lengths

http://www.rockler.com/self-adhesive-measuring-tape


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

John, Joe is looking for the plastic lens with the index mark, not the tape itself.

I didn't check any aftermarket suppliers, but I was sitting at my bench with my laptop and looked over at my table saw. I checked the Sawstop website parts store and they do offer a "fence position indicator lens" for $3.00. It looks like it has a nice scribed line and a built in magnification lens. I am certain that all manufacturers have similar spare parts. You should be able to find just what you need.


----------



## BadgerJoe (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Kazooman! The SawStop part looks like it will work perfectly, and you can't beat the price!

Best regards,

Joe


----------

